# Smoke Malt



## Batz (1/7/04)

While in Adelaide I scored 500gm of smoke malt from Dave at Goliaths

I was a big sceptical on how much to add to a brew so , a Oktoberfest I added .150 gm

This I am drinking now and it's a beaut !
Loverly smoke falvour without being overpowering at all.

The I did a Porter and added what was left , .350 kg
I racked this today and had a taste , another winner I think , you can get away with a bit more in a porter I suppose.

I have heard of peolpe using 1kg-1.5kg , don't know about that as yet

Anyway if you are yet to try it , give it a go , it's a nice malt for thoses special brews

I will be ordering a few more kg's

Batz


----------



## Justin (1/7/04)

Does anyone know if smoked malt is any good for making a scotch whiskey   

Is it smoked with peat? Or wood smoke? Not that I would want to do anything "illegal" with it  I'm just curious. I know the smoked malt for scotch is smoked with peat, I'm just not sure where one would find some peat smoked malt in australia. I have tasted the smoked malt in a Wobbly Boot and in another wheat beer and can best describe it as a bacon flavour :blink: :unsure: . But it wasn't too bad, just different.

Keen for anyones thoughts or experiences.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Doc (1/7/04)

I'm drinking my Smoked Dunkel Hefeweizen right now.
It is a beauty.
It uses 250gr of Weyermann Smoked Malt.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Smoked Dunkel Weizen II*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-B Wheat Beer, Bavarian Dunkelweizen

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 45 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 4.86
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.57
Anticipated EBC: 30.3
Anticipated IBU: 18.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 10.75 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.7 3.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
22.8 1.11 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
5.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 4
5.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 120
3.1 0.15 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 40
2.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
26.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Pellet 5.00 18.2 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 4.86
Water Qts: 15.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.09 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 18.24 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (1/7/04)

Peatsmoked malt is used in making whiskey

Totally different flavor to rauchmalz

Jovial Monk


----------

